# 75th Ranger Regiment EIB



## 275ANGER! (Oct 3, 2009)

This is interesting, they changed the boring EIB and updated it. Don't get me wrong I learned alot but the old EIB was dull and lacked substance.



> 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment at Fort Lewis, Wash., recently conducted the Expert Infantryman Badge (EIB) training and testing immediately after redeployment from its most recent combat tour. The methodology for preparation and testing was a little out of the Army’s norm. There were no details for extensive site preparation, no sand bags to be filled, no camouflage nets erected, and no signs to be made. This EIB had minimal individual test stations, had no ready lines or post test holding areas and most testing was conducted in lanes, conducted under stress in immediate succession and replicated combat conditions as much as possible.


Full Story: https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/content/EIB.pdf


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2009)

It is about time.  The old EIB seemed to be modeled off of old conflicts/tasks.


----------

